# ...Pet litter?



## denalieast (Jul 27, 2015)

So I heard from a friend that a friend of his told him that they found apple wood shavings are being marketed as pet litter at some pet stores right now and are therefore dirt cheap.  Does anyone here have any experience with this or anything similar?  Any red flags, things to look out for, or positive recommendations?

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## sfprankster (Jul 27, 2015)

Avoid lumps, clumps, wet areas and letting kitty use it before you put it in your smoker...


----------



## daveomak (Jul 28, 2015)

I buy fruit wood chips from W-Mart in the sporting goods section...   they usually are for the Big Chief smokers....    

Those chips for animal litter.....  who knows where they come from....  maybe some guy chipping up trees from an orchard that is pulling out trees...   loaded into the back of a truck and hauled and packaged who knows where.....    I wouldn't smoke food my family was eating, using littler chips....  

I tried corn cob littler once....  it said no additives on the label....   food tasted terrible...     something was wrong....   after the corn kernels were removed, the cobs could have been stored anywhere....  maybe even rats living in the cob pile....  if I had given it more thought I would not have purchased them in the first place....


----------

